# someone tell me what a hickey is used to test for??



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

hickey benders-are not testers!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you talking about a hickey bender?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

btr said:


> not wiggy, but a hickey.. saw it on a refinery test. i use my fluke to test everything, but i have never heard of a hickey. want to explain it to me?
> 
> (if you have nothing better to do than poke fun (senior old farts) go to the next post).
> 
> THANKS ALL


Pipe hickeys are a type of rigid conduit benders.

In this picture there are some hickeys (the rear 3) mixed in with the EMT benders.

(Yes, you can bend small RMC with a EMT bender but you cannot use a hickey on EMT)


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm with William. The only hickey I ever heard of was a conduit bender.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

We used it as a strength test for new apprentices.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I think the threaded stud in the back of old round boxes were called hickeys as well but that I am not so sure of.


----------



## btr (Aug 29, 2010)

thats probably what it was.. Ive always used a smart or chicago bender for RMC. 

the question was about testers though. Maybe i read it wrong...

:blink:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BBQ said:


> (Yes, you can bend small RMC with a EMT bender but you cannot use a hickey on EMT)


 If you can't bend EMT with a hickey bender why do they sale hickey benders for emt? http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal74-010.asp


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

btr said:


> thats probably what it was.. Ive always used a smart or chicago bender for RMC.


Hickeys are great when you want to put small bends in conduits that are already in place.

Like say you have some 3/4" and 1" conduit stubs under a future panel and when the concrete guys poured the floor they knocked the stubs out of plumb.

You can get the hickey on the stubs and straiten them up.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have also used fixture hickeys to hang heavy light fixtures.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

william1978 said:


> If you can't bend EMT with a hickey bender why do they sale hickey benders for emt? http://www.tequipment.net/Ideal74-010.asp



A better question is why can't I find those tools on the Ideal web page?


You can try to bend EMT with a hickey but it will likely just crush it or kink it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BBQ said:


> A better question is why can't I find those tools on the Ideal web page?


There on there.
http://www.idealindustries.com/products/wire_installation/conduit_benders/ductile_iron_hickeys.jsp


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

william1978 said:


> There on there.
> http://www.idealindustries.com/products/wire_installation/conduit_benders/ductile_iron_hickeys.jsp


Thanks, I could not find them.

Maybe someone can bend EMT with those and not mangle the EMT, I doubt I can.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BBQ said:


> Thanks, I could not find them.
> 
> Maybe someone can bend EMT with those and not mangle the EMT, I doubt I can.


 I doubt I could bend EMT either with a hickey bender.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

btr said:


> not wiggy, but a hickey.. saw it on a refinery test. i use my fluke to test everything, but i have never heard of a hickey. want to explain it to me?
> 
> (if you have nothing better to do than poke fun (senior old farts) go to the next post).
> 
> THANKS ALL


We perform electrical testing and own tons of electrical test equipment and cannot think of any called a hickey.

Just for the record, a Fluke cannot and does not test everything.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

These are called hickeys, too:















​


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> These are called hickeys, too:


 Yes Ken, see post 10.:laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Yes Ken, see post 10.:laughing:



and 6 almost. :thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Just for the record, a Fluke cannot and does not test everything.



Blasphemy! :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

........................


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yes Ken, see post 10.:laughing:



I can read post 10. I can't see much in the pix, though.:no:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can read post 10. I can't see much in the pix, though.:no:


 Well......Do tools eat turkey?:whistling2:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

william1978 said:


> Well......Do tools eat turkey?:whistling2:


Can they talk turkey?:laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Blasphemy! :laughing:


Of the 1/2+ million dollars in test equipment I own maybe 10% is Fluke. Though these numbers are changing, as Fluke acquires more test equipment manufactures.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> Of the 1/2+ million dollars in test equipment I own maybe 10% is Fluke. Though these numbers are changing, as Fluke acquires more test equipment manufactures.


I have no doubt, I was just kidding around. 


Some folk get such a woody for Flukes they think it is the only tester. 


Bob


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

A hickey test?

That's easy,, if you give her one one the first date then you get an A. 

If she gives you one one the second date,, your marked for marriage. 


And you can use a hickey to bend TW,, small shots and real easy tug. Gives a smooth radius around a tank. 
But yes you will crush a bunch of it until you have done it abit.


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

480sparky said:


> These are called hickeys, too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........................


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

*



someone tell me what a hickey is used to test for??

Click to expand...

Infidelity?


Also see: sniff test*


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Some folk get such a woody for Flukes they think it is the only tester.


It is the only tester god dammit :jester:

I can do wide radius segmented bends on EMT with a hickey but trying to do a one shot bend just kincks and crushes the conduit.


----------



## wwilson174 (Apr 25, 2008)

BBQ said:


> I think the threaded stud in the back of old round boxes were called hickeys as well but that I am not so sure of.


 
You are correct, sir.


----------

